# Neopets?



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 5, 2021)

Now, I'm super curious.  And I'm not looking for people to share their usernames, I haven't messed with the friend thing in like, a decade but, who here still plays Neopets, and do you think it will survive with the slow progression out of flash to fully mobile?

Personally, I'm still on the fence.  I love my pets and have gone out of my way to make sure they're in the lodge so they're always fed but I'm also super worried that it sat dormant for too long once it got drop-kicked from Viacom.  And I'm curious where the revenue is going from all the physical merch.  And I did buy some, I needed a Darigan Team Altador pin.

Also, your favorite species, mine is Eyrie.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 5, 2021)

I tried playing it when I was a kid but it required me to sign up for all these emails for advertisements and when I clicked on stuff, it said oops you weren’t fast enough. Hearing it is still around, I am tempted to give it another look and see if maybe I was doing something wrong.


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 5, 2021)

Neopets' economy is a mess, should have just let it die. I'm dreading this relaunching of the franchise coming later this year. There's a show coming out in the fall.








						Neopets animated series will launch in fall 2021
					

The company wants to refresh the beloved franchise.




					www.theverge.com
				



This video is a pretty good exploration of the messy management of the site if you're interested.





For some reason it's hard to pick a favorite neopet for me, maybe Koi or Kougra, though they're literally a goldfish and a tiger, I just like the way they're drawn lol


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 5, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> Neopets' economy is a mess, should have just let it die. I'm dreading this relaunching of the franchise coming later this year. There's a show coming out in the fall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had no idea there was a controversy over them; no idea about the blackjack and gambling games (no surprise about complaints about that seeing how it was removed in pokemon ). 

Strangely, back then my favorites weren’t any of the cats or tigers but it was uni or shoyru.


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 5, 2021)

I remembered the card game stuff, I was in college and wasn't sure what was visible to the 13 and under users since they didn't have access to the full site.  The cash shop is the only reason it's still around.  And I don't go to it without my ad blocker firmly on.  The fact they are STILL trying to get it https:// and are doing two-factor after it's not a place I'd recommend if you're not fully entrenched.  I won't spend another cent on the game, I did too much years ago in the cash shop and was involved in the goofy trading, which was technically against the TOS it was supposed to be 'gifting', and all the 'well this is worth this many of the stupid caps'.  I go mostly because I put a lot of time and heart into my pets and I'm going to be sad when the site finally dies.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2021



Firesquids said:


> Neopets' economy is a mess, should have just let it die. I'm dreading this relaunching of the franchise coming later this year. There's a show coming out in the fall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll watch the vid later but I think part of the problem was the game was always trying to be two things, a game made by college students for older kids/teens/early 20s but then also appeal to little kids.  It got way worse with Viacom and then they dropped it when it wasn't making enough money and they dropped it, we lost so many things, two side sites and that board game and the Habitarium.

I am fearing the re-launch since I don't know what in the heck they're actually going to do about the fact that so many adults still play while they make a cartoon.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 5, 2021)

Why are they making an animated series lol,

I mean it had some awesome comics, but no need to make an animated one.
--
I love Neopets btw, I basically just feed my pets once a week, and play a few games, but I was obsessed. I have my main, then side accounts

Xweetok is my favorite


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 5, 2021)

I haven’t been active on neopets since last year. Sometimes when I’m reminded of neopets I wanna jump right back into it, but asides from browsing the pound and betting in the food club there’s nothing I really do on there.

The video linked above seems interesting! I’ll give it a watch later. The only sketchy thing I can think of right now is the food club, who would’ve thought they’d still allowing literal betting and stuff on a kid‘s site? It’s kinda fun reading the reasoning behind the more popular food club gamblers’ choices, but definitely it’s not stuff for kids and those who can so easily do the same with irl money.

My favorite species is probably Cybunny and my favorite paints are Maraquan and Baby. I’ve achived most of my ”attainable” dreamies (the unattainable ofc the Unconverteds, but I’m not going to lose sleep over those lol). My favorite pet is the Maraquan Ixi, I’ve wanted one for so long and I was super lucky to have randomly zapped my Ixi into Maraquan!


----------



## deana (Jul 5, 2021)

DragonAceSg7 said:


> I love my pets and have gone out of my way to make sure they're in the lodge so they're always fed but I'm also super worried that it sat dormant for too long once it got drop-kicked from Viacom



This is exactly me    I log in once in a while just to feed my pets and log some "activity" on my account just to keep my little pixels alive (I did work very hard for them after all) but to me it seems like the site is pretty much dead.

I would say I stopped being active mid 2018 but prior to that I was a premium member and everything. I found it a lot easier to find time to play while I was still in college but then after that I sort of fell out of a routine and just stopped visiting the site as much. If they do get the mobile site actually working _well_ I might try to get back in to playing again. Neopets was like my entire life since I was a child so it will always hold a very special place in my heart even if I'm not currently active there.  

My favourite species as a whole is Usuls but there are other specific pets (species +pb colours) that I like more than that.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 5, 2021)

I've lost interest but I loved it so freaking much as a kid! I spent way too much on there playing all the games haha. My favourites species are Kacheek, Poogle and Xweetok! I also really love the petpet Doglefox! I remember playing so many games just to save up to buy one.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jul 6, 2021)

I was a big fan of Neopets for a long time. Even now I'll go through periods where I'm active on the site. Recently I've been good about logging in each day and doing dailies like the stock market.


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 6, 2021)

deanapants said:


> This is exactly me    I log in once in a while just to feed my pets and log some "activity" on my account just to keep my little pixels alive (I did work very hard for them after all) but to me it seems like the site is pretty much dead.
> 
> I would say I stopped being active mid 2018 but prior to that I was a premium member and everything. I found it a lot easier to find time to play while I was still in college but then after that I sort of fell out of a routine and just stopped visiting the site as much. If they do get the mobile site actually working _well_ I might try to get back in to playing again. Neopets was like my entire life since I was a child so it will always hold a very special place in my heart even if I'm not currently active there.
> 
> My favourite species as a whole is Usuls but there are other specific pets (species +pb colours) that I like more than that.


yeah, it's the working well that's the big IF

I can get it to mostly work but half my clothing isn't accessible and I don't even dare to try and get it to run on my phone.  I was excited for the Altador Cup but playing YYB is soooo broken and I just don't have it in my to sit and try and get the side games to work.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 6, 2021)

I just got my 13 y/o account back, but I'm like over it and the forced mobile layout doesn't help. :/

I did find a wocky plushie in a thriftstore recently and bought it, but that's how far my nostalgia goes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2021)

Yeah I still play, though TNT staff really sucks for the year and beyond and also this new mobile layout is horrible and works **** on mobile as well. It's like wow, you had 3½ years to convert into HTML5 and there are absolutely no good coders in California not at all *rolls eyes*

I guess the return of UC is what keeps me up and all the friends I've made there made me come back last year and stay.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 6, 2021)

I played this so much when I was younger. I no longer play, but it used to be fun for me. I’m over the game pretty much, and I don’t think I’ll ever play again.


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 6, 2021)

I played Neopets SO MUCH as a kid, like a ridiculous amount. I played everyday for about 10 years then I lost touch for a long time. About 5-6 years ago I remade a new account to play on because I had forgotten my old password. I have to admit, even before the whole flash issue it wasn't the same recently. It's very much pushing the neo cash and the pages are now super busy with ads and stuff. I think just doing business online necessitates that so it won't ever capture the same "magic" it had when I was a kid for me. That said, there are portions of the site that are still fun to poke around on and I hope they get it together in the future and get through this changeover.


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 6, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah I still play, though TNT staff really sucks for the year and beyond and also this new mobile layout is horrible and works **** on mobile as well. It's like wow, you had 3½ years to convert into HTML5 and there are absolutely no good coders in California not at all *rolls eyes*
> 
> I guess the return of UC is what keeps me up and all the friends I've made there made me come back last year and stay.


That was the thing that kept worrying me when the company that bought it almost instantly got bought by a mobile games company and fired even more staff.  It really feels we're being set up for them dragging this out to milk as much $ as possible then going 'oh, doesn't work anymore' and we're left with a dead site that looks like crap because they changed it for mobile.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 6, 2021)

Thanks to this thread, I logged in again and holy! It has a new layout and everything! It's weird though because it's like, half converted to the new layout? Some pages are still on the old layout so it's wonky to browse.


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 6, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Thanks to this thread, I logged in again and holy! It has a new layout and everything! It's weird though because it's like, half converted to the new layout? Some pages are still on the old layout so it's wonky to browse.


Yeah, way back when Jump Start was still in charge, they should have started the change over from flash, and didn't.  The company that bought them I think from JumpStart was bought shortly after by a Chinese mobile company so now, the site is very slowly being switched to be mobile-friendly.  Part of the problem was getting the site to still work as flash was dying (since ALL of the games were still in flash).  As far as I know, they're working now mostly to get it to a mobile format and make it HTTPS:// secure.  At least, I think so.  Someone asked like last year about getting 2-factor authentication and they answered that they want that, but need to get the HTTPS stuff first.

The games should have been started to be converted from flash years ago and, from everything I've seen and what I remember since I've kept playing all the way through, Jump Start never really did much.  I THINK it might have been them we finally got a Battledome update but it was never fully completed and neither were the Hero challenges or whatever they were called.

The end of last year was a mad scramble to keep the site from being completely unusable as Flash stopped being supported.

I'm not super into the new layout, since I don't play Neopets on mobile but if the site can become functional again, and they get all the clothing (especially the stuff we paid real $ for) fixed, I'm willing to stick around for now.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 6, 2021)

DragonAceSg7 said:


> Yeah, way back when Jump Start was still in charge, they should have started the change over from flash, and didn't.  The company that bought them I think from JumpStart was bought shortly after by a Chinese mobile company so now, the site is very slowly being switched to be mobile-friendly.  Part of the problem was getting the site to still work as flash was dying (since ALL of the games were still in flash).  As far as I know, they're working now mostly to get it to a mobile format and make it HTTPS:// secure.  At least, I think so.  Someone asked like last year about getting 2-factor authentication and they answered that they want that, but need to get the HTTPS stuff first.
> 
> The games should have been started to be converted from flash years ago and, from everything I've seen and what I remember since I've kept playing all the way through, Jump Start never really did much.  I THINK it might have been them we finally got a Battledome update but it was never fully completed and neither were the Hero challenges or whatever they were called.
> 
> ...


Ah yeah that makes sense. That's a huge job! And it looks like they added so many new locations since I was on too so now it's an even BIGGER job. Hopefully it'll get the love that it deserves soon! I wonder how they'll get the games to work.


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 6, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Ah yeah that makes sense. That's a huge job! And it looks like they added so many new locations since I was on too so now it's an even BIGGER job. Hopefully, it'll get the love that it deserves soon! I wonder how they'll get the games to work.


I really hope so too.  The game came out when I was in college and having the ability to take care of my pets, and play with them in some of the games RIP Godori helped me get through some ROUGH stuff over the years.  I know they're having some struggles, the games for the Altador Cup are a bit wonky but they ARE working on things.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2021)

DragonAceSg7 said:


> That was the thing that kept worrying me when the company that bought it almost instantly got bought by a mobile games company and fired even more staff.  It really feels we're being set up for them dragging this out to milk as much $ as possible then going 'oh, doesn't work anymore' and we're left with a dead site that looks like crap because they changed it for mobile.


Yeah, basically. I mean their support is better than Viacom for sure but yeah, basically ****ing up the site and catering to mobile zoomers is not the way you go.  Their priorities really suck, man.


----------



## amemome (Jul 7, 2021)

I picked it up again for a while but ultimately dropped it because Flash stopped being supported on my browsers and and it was a hassle trying to get things to show up. I feel like flash is what made Neopets so much fun... I wonder how it will be with the new, non-flash content.

My favorite species were the Lupe and Xweetok.


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 7, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, basically. I mean their support is better than Viacom for sure but yeah, basically ****ing up the site and catering to mobile zoomers is not the way you go.  Their priorities really suck, man.


Agreed, I think as it goes more mobile it turns even more towards quick monetization and just slowly kills the site.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop (Jul 9, 2021)

So I haven't played Neopets since I was in 7th grade maybe? I started playing it when it first launched and I absolutely loved it, but I wasn't exactly the best at it but I loved joining all the little guilds and going to the soup kitchen or soup fairy I think it was. Wocky was one of my favorites and I also liked Shoyru I think and Poogle. I haven't tried to log back into Neopets since like 2003ish? I don't even remember what I signed up with and if my account would even be there. I don't really have an interest to get back into it.


----------



## Pupperina (Jul 9, 2021)

I started playing neopets at age 5 or 6 thanks to my older cousins. That same account is still up, but I forgot the password now and its been about a year and half since I last accessed it. I had a uni, gelert, christmas zafara, and baby xweetok. the baby neopets are my favorite. I remember watching a video about the black market of neopets a month ago. Didn't know there was a shady side to neopets since then. I only played the game casually for daily stuff and a few of the games, but never grinded my neopets to be strong or obtain lots of neopoints.


----------



## Balverine (Jul 14, 2021)

I highkey hate the new design and that 7 months after flash player went away, the website is still mostly unusable and awful lol

before the redesign, though, I played quite a bit and have been since I was a kid lol


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 14, 2021)

Zeppeli said:


> I highkey hate the new design and that 7 months after flash player went away, the website is still mostly unusable and awful lol
> 
> before the redesign, though, I played quite a bit and have been since I was a kid lol


yeah, I'm hating it more and more as more things get 'converted'.  I noticed another physical thing to buy being announced.  They really are just milking this until it dies.


----------



## Meadows (Jul 21, 2021)

I did until about 2 years ago. It was super laggy with the ads, and since they removed flashplayer, the site is a total mess. Half mobile version, half older style, and so many glitches. Not to mention they owners of the site aren't really doing anything with it.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 21, 2021)

Oh man I used to play that religiously until about three years ago? I was a big PCer at one point, had my share of UCs, but it was so painful trying to trade up that I thought it was more dreadful than fun after a few years so I stopped doing that. I still logged on once in a while to trade on PC/NC until the mobile friendly version and end of flash came. The website just got changed to a worse version each time and everything is just so much harder to use than before??

Also their ticket system is horrible. I once traded for a UC that was hacked and lost my UC that I traded for it even though mine was not hacked?? TNT never did anything about it and it’s been years. Still salty about that

Anyway I think my favourite species is aisha!


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 26, 2021)

The downward trend continues.  They've made the Neopian Times bi-weekly.  They say it's to help them get the site done faster but this is what happens when you fire the person who just did the news I'd gather.  They already seem to barely answer anything in the editorial.

I'm taking this as a bigger sign to make sure to document all my pets before the site drifts into a slowly dying wasteland.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2021)

DragonAceSg7 said:


> The downward trend continues.  They've made the Neopian Times bi-weekly.  They say it's to help them get the site down faster but this is what happens when you fire the person who just did the news I'd gather.  They already seem to barely answer anything in the editorial.
> 
> I'm taking this as a bigger sign to make sure to document all my pets before the site drifts into a slowly dying wasteland.


Honestly I think it's for the best, they've basically been bi-weekly and done a lot of fake special issues with pet/npc days that were never really announced. As someone who somewhat regularly tries to submit stuff and getting TMGE because of that or they just don't bother to check stuff properly, I hope it will be for the better. Also the fact they don't check plagiarism and basically let people who screenshot a pose and add a caption in, yeah...


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 26, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Honestly I think it's for the best, they've basically been bi-weekly and done a lot of fake special issues with pet/npc days that were never really announced. As someone who somewhat regularly tries to submit stuff and getting TMGE because of that or they just don't bother to check stuff properly, I hope it will be for the better. Also the fact they don't check plagiarism and basically let people who screenshot a pose and add a caption in, yeah...


Ah, didn't realize how terrible the rest of it was.  It just bugs me when I've asked a legit question in the editorial and no version is answered and they're always happy to add 'happy thoughts' that feel the focus.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2021)

DragonAceSg7 said:


> Ah, didn't realize how terrible the rest of it was.  It just bugs me when I've asked a legit question in the editorial and no version is answered and they're always happy to add 'happy thoughts' that feel the focus.


Yeah I've submitted as well and that section has been pure crap for most of this year to be honest basically people praising stuff with like one legit question/criticism a month, so yeah it's been really bad.


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 26, 2021)

Not like I had much left but there goes my hope of the Faerie Anubis art ever being fixed.  Like 15 years of trying to get it fixed.  Oy.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2021)

DragonAceSg7 said:


> Not like I had much left but there goes my hope of the Faerie Anubis art ever being fixed.  Like 15 years of trying to get it fixed.  Oy.


Nah too busy messing up the site and catering to zoomers 

But yeah I agree a lot of things needs art updates too...


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 26, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Nah too busy messing up the site and catering to zoomers
> 
> But yeah I agree a lot of things needs art updates too...


The thing with the Faerie Anubis is used to look like this pretty purple and pink thing.  But ages ago, when my husband bought me the paintbrush, it had turned into this very lazy base color with some terrible wings.  It's been stuck like this for at least 10 years, probably closer to 15.  I have no idea why it was ever changed.  I don't know if an artist left and they had to take down the art or what but this is so frustrating.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2021



DragonAceSg7 said:


> The thing with the Faerie Anubis is used to look like this pretty purple and pink thing.  But ages ago, when my husband bought me the paintbrush, it had turned into this very lazy base color with some terrible wings.  It's been stuck like this for at least 10 years, probably closer to 15.  I have no idea why it was ever changed.  I don't know if an artist left and they had to take down the art or what but this is so frustrating.


I mean, my Lupe's familiar is 18 years old and they were painted within a year at most of being attached.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2021)

Damn I never knew that art, but yeah pretty lame reverting to a basic one with wings -_-


----------



## PacV (Jul 26, 2021)

Hooray for Lutaris! Till this day i'm still playing daily even when the game is not the same as it used to be years ago...


----------



## neoratz (Jul 27, 2021)

i love neopets!!! my username came from there. i've hardly played since the redesign though... i'm trying to be optimistic and hoping i'll get adjusted to it once everything's been completely redesigned, but i seriously don't know why they did it! the website looked old but it was fine as is. i can't see a redesign bringing in many new players, most of the userbase likely stays for the nostalgia/novelty of such an old game.

lately i've been trying neopets classic and it's been fun. there's not a lot to do yet, but playing something in such early stages is exciting. i'm praying it never gets taken down, it's a neat project and a nice substitute since i don't like the redesigned neopets


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 27, 2021)

PacV said:


> Hooray for Lutaris! Till this day i'm still playing daily even when the game is not the same as it used to be years ago...


I'm not always able to g


neoratz said:


> i love neopets!!! my username came from there. i've hardly played since the redesign though... i'm trying to be optimistic and hoping i'll get adjusted to it once everything's been completely redesigned, but i seriously don't know why they did it! the website looked old but it was fine as is. i can't see a redesign bringing in many new players, most of the userbase likely stays for the nostalgia/novelty of such an old game.
> 
> lately i've been trying neopets classic and it's been fun. there's not a lot to do yet, but playing something in such early stages is exciting. i'm praying it never gets taken down, it's a neat project and a nice substitute since i don't like the redesigned neopets


Pretty sure they did it because the company now in charge are a Chinese mobile company.  They are calling the shots.  They don't wanna bother making it into an app so they're going to change the site.

What's neopets classic?


----------



## neoratz (Jul 27, 2021)

DragonAceSg7 said:


> Pretty sure they did it because the company now in charge are a Chinese mobile company.  They are calling the shots.  They don't wanna bother making it into an app so they're going to change the site.
> 
> What's neopets classic?


whoaa really? D: that's such a shame, i had no idea... neopets has had some really bad luck with management in the last ~5 years!!!!

neopets classic is a project to recreate the original neopets, it's playable rn but it's mostly just shops and item management https://neopetsclassic.com/ currently the only way to join is to apply to one of the short random signup windows or by supporting the project once on patreon (the minimum tier is just $1 surprisingly). the patreon is why i'm ESPECIALLY shocked it hasn't had any legal issues yet


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 27, 2021)

i havent been on neopets since flash died, but i did make a new account in the past few years to play again. i really loved neopets growing up ;-; <3 my favorite neopet is definitely shoyru


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Aug 2, 2021)

WARNING: Neopets is now being flagged by my Malware Bytes!!  I cannot access the site at all.  I'm trying to figure out what is happening if this is a false flag or something.  But for now, BE CAREFUL.


----------



## Bluebellie (Aug 2, 2021)

I haven’t been active in neopets for a while. I quit a long time ago. This post made me want to check it out again, and I just logged in for a while on my main. When I quit,
There was a lot of hacking done all around and it was a whole big mess. The site itself was super fun. I had a collection of royals all throughout my Accounts. My favorite neopet was the royal girl tuskaninny (I have one named Erian on my
Main). All the royals look amazing though. You’d think I’d have a collection of greys there, but my collection was royals.

Neopets was my obsession, then came the Sims, now it’s animal crossing.


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Aug 2, 2021)

Update: Whatever was causing the problem seems to have been resolved.  Though, I would highly recommend using an ad blocker when being on Neopets.  It's one of the reasons making it mobile without an actual app is such garbage.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2021)

Love howbroke the mobile layout is on phone yet they keep updating it  

Oh well ironically premium makes it playable...


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Aug 5, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Love howbroke the mobile layout is on phone yet they keep updating it
> 
> Oh well ironically premium makes it playable...


I wish they'd just make an actual 'mobile client' to launch from phones and not screw with the website layout so badly.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2021)

I never got into Neopets as a kid, I was a Webkinz child (still am tbh). but as I mentioned in another thread I really love the Kacheeks


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Aug 5, 2021)

lol I feel so old, I've got a 20-year-old account and I joined in college.... yes it is my main


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2021)

DragonAceSg7 said:


> I wish they'd just make an actual 'mobile client' to launch from phones and not screw with the website layout so badly.


yeah exactly, and i guess no good coding devs live in california either lmfao


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Aug 5, 2021)

well, when the team got bought by the Chinese Mobile Company they fired a lot of staff, if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2021)

DragonAceSg7 said:


> well, when the team got bought by the Chinese Mobile Company they fired a lot of staff, if I'm remembering correctly.


I don't remember that but just sounds so typical like... someone clearly skipped management/sale classes lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2021)

Also wow they messed that expensive wheel "click here yo get your prize" yeah unless i actually won nothing i can't click  

And they got a "community manager" now after like..half a year? LoL.


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Aug 6, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Also wow they messed that expensive wheel "click here yo get your prize" yeah unless i actually won nothing i can't click
> 
> And they got a "community manager" now after like..half a year? LoL.


oof... that's bad


----------



## Miss Misty (Aug 6, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Also wow they messed that expensive wheel "click here yo get your prize" yeah unless i actually won nothing i can't click
> 
> And they got a "community manager" now after like..half a year? LoL.


They've had community managers before (Scrappy before being promoted to NT editor and later content head, HTT before she left. Those are the two most well-known ones). The problem is that the Neopets community is super toxic and JS doesn't pay well enough for people to want to willingly wade into the forums with a sign over their heads that says 'hold ME responsible for every dumb decision the staff makes =D' So they usually end up needing new ones every couple of months.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2021)

Miss Misty said:


> They've had community managers before (Scrappy before being promoted to NT editor and later content head, HTT before she left. Those are the two most well-known ones). The problem is that the Neopets community is super toxic and JS doesn't pay well enough for people to want to willingly wade into the forums with a sign over their heads that says 'hold ME responsible for every dumb decision the staff makes =D' So they usually end up needing new ones every couple of months.


Yeah, though if they realize the new site and stuff is that bad, nothing they can do to reverse it either it seems. Just make a dedicated app client and/or a page only for phones, alternatively let people swap. Honestly if they are that bad paid they should just remove it tbh.

And yeah, true, it's been very toxic since last year when i came back from hiatus, I agree, and loosening some rules didn't make it better lol.

Edit a happy note: I finally got my alien aisha, woot!


----------



## Miss Misty (Aug 7, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, though if they realize the new site and stuff is that bad, nothing they can do to reverse it either it seems. Just make a dedicated app client and/or a page only for phones, alternatively let people swap. Honestly if they are that bad paid they should just remove it tbh.
> 
> And yeah, true, it's been very toxic since last year when i came back from hiatus, I agree, and loosening some rules didn't make it better lol.
> 
> Edit a happy note: I finally got my alien aisha, woot!


I doubt they have the resources for a dedicated app. They keep shuttering the apps they _do_ have because they struggle with supporting them. And those are just simple games, not a full website. I think the end goal is a site that is both desktop friendly and mobile friendly. As clunky as the transition has been, the site hadn't updated its look in a decade and a half before this. It wouldn't _be_ that bad if they didn't half-butt it and only release like three pages per monthly update. Tons of core features are still literally hidden behind specifically navigating to the old site. When Neo switched from the sidebar to the top bar, people threw a fit, too. But because it was rolled out professionally and 100% completed, most of them eventually got over it.

The solution isn't to never have a community manager. The solution is to pay the staff an actual industry-competitive wage and allow the community manager to actually answer questions instead of dodging them in the most insultingly obvious ways possible that accomplishes nothing besides forcing that person to act as a magnet for hate.

Congrats on the Aisha!


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Aug 7, 2021)

Miss Misty said:


> I doubt they have the resources for a dedicated app. They keep shuttering the apps they _do_ have because they struggle with supporting them. And those are just simple games, not a full website. I think the end goal is a site that is both desktop friendly and mobile friendly. As clunky as the transition has been, the site hadn't updated its look in a decade and a half before this. It wouldn't _be_ that bad if they didn't half-butt it and only release like three pages per monthly update. Tons of core features are still literally hidden behind specifically navigating to the old site. When Neo switched from the sidebar to the top bar, people threw a fit, too. But because it was rolled out professionally and 100% completed, most of them eventually got over it.
> 
> The solution isn't to never have a community manager. The solution is to pay the staff an actual industry-competitive wage and allow the community manager to actually answer questions instead of dodging them in the most insultingly obvious ways possible that accomplishes nothing besides forcing that person to act as a magnet for hate.
> 
> Congrats on the Aisha!


True, the fact they're now owned by a mobile company but not giving the budget to make it properly mobile is so terrible.  And beyond agree with your statement about pay and the community manager.


----------



## Miss Misty (Aug 7, 2021)

DragonAceSg7 said:


> True, the fact they're now owned by a mobile company but not giving the budget to make it properly mobile is so terrible.  And beyond agree with your statement about pay and the community manager.


I mean they aren't really owned by a mobile company. NetDragon acquired JumpStart as a whole, not just Neopets. And it was mainly because of JumpStart's business relationship with Dreamworks. There's no indication they are particularly interested in Neopets as long as people keep paying for Premium and NC Mall stuff. JumpStart still handles the operations of Neopets, including its programming and app development teams.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2021)

Miss Misty said:


> I doubt they have the resources for a dedicated app. They keep shuttering the apps they _do_ have because they struggle with supporting them. And those are just simple games, not a full website. I think the end goal is a site that is both desktop friendly and mobile friendly. As clunky as the transition has been, the site hadn't updated its look in a decade and a half before this. It wouldn't _be_ that bad if they didn't half-butt it and only release like three pages per monthly update. Tons of core features are still literally hidden behind specifically navigating to the old site. When Neo switched from the sidebar to the top bar, people threw a fit, too. But because it was rolled out professionally and 100% completed, most of them eventually got over it.
> 
> The solution isn't to never have a community manager. The solution is to pay the staff an actual industry-competitive wage and allow the community manager to actually answer questions instead of dodging them in the most insultingly obvious ways possible that accomplishes nothing besides forcing that person to act as a magnet for hate.
> 
> Congrats on the Aisha!


Yeah but if that's their true goal they should have left the site classic and only let this horrid layout be on phones. Heck, even TBT has two version of the site? And so has most sites unless they are maybe some small thing just starting up their business, or just old enough to not care.

I wouldn't say the top sidebar was a good roll out, nor is it completed. Could as well go back to classic classic site before 2007 it was even ore manageable, so was that kids version they also had way back, LOL.

I'd say both, they are only listening and catering to zoomers these days where a lot of people are well in their late 20s or even older (I've a neofriend in his 40s so). Not supporting hate but if they were so anxious about getting their new version out they could have handled it 110% better lol.

Thanks!


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Aug 8, 2021)

Miss Misty said:


> I mean they aren't really owned by a mobile company. NetDragon acquired JumpStart as a whole, not just Neopets. And it was mainly because of JumpStart's business relationship with Dreamworks. There's no indication they are particularly interested in Neopets as long as people keep paying for Premium and NC Mall stuff. JumpStart still handles the operations of Neopets, including its programming and app development teams.


Ah, okay, that does make more sense.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2021



sheilaa said:


> Yeah but if that's their true goal they should have left the site classic and only let this horrid layout be on phones. Heck, even TBT has two version of the site? And so has most sites unless they are maybe some small thing just starting up their business, or just old enough to not care.
> 
> I wouldn't say the top sidebar was a good roll out, nor is it completed. Could as well go back to classic classic site before 2007 it was even ore manageable, so was that kids version they also had way back, LOL.
> 
> ...


I super agree they could have handled that better.  (And hi, I'm also a Neopets user in their 40s XD  My first Neopet is at least 20 years old and yes, I created them, not adopted).  This feels like it's making the site not work for either PC users or phone users.  If Jumpstart is still doing things then why in the world didn't they start this SOONER!  It's not like it was a mystery flash was going to end.  Chrome told me any time I logged in for almost 2 full years.


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Oct 7, 2021)

The end has begun.  We have reached third impact.

I knew Neopets was dying, it's been dying since Jump Start was in charge and they let the sight decay without neglect.  And once I heard Jump Start was bought by a mobile company, I knew it was just a matter of time.  They have now started their exit strategy to milk those of us left for as much as they can before washing their hands of it and handing it over to the 'community.'  They're adding NFTs and 100% pay to win garbage  (free dailies will now require TOKENS on top of a lot of other things) and have fully signaled that they do not care and are here for the money.


			Jellyneo.net | Neopets Help, Neopets Guides, and Neopets News!


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 7, 2021)

DragonAceSg7 said:


> -snip-
> 
> 
> Jellyneo.net | Neopets Help, Neopets Guides, and Neopets News!


This is... highly concerning. I hope none of it is true.

But as one of my favorite Neopets tumblrs jokingly pointed out, yeah NFTs are bad but imagine a world where they're not and you could own DeadChia.jpg


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Oct 7, 2021)

That's what is on the official Neopets metaverse site from what I can tell.  There's a link in the Jelly Neo comment/article.  It's so depressing because I've gone through a lot in my life, I started Neopets in college and it was a consistent distraction and source of comfort during a LOT of really horrible things.  I've been on the site for nearly half my life.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 7, 2021)

Well at the bottom there was a disclaimer about none of it possible happening.

Yeah I joined 18 years ago (my neopets are adults now lol) so that's around 3/4s of my life :/


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2021)

Yikes, yeah I read about that now and the Discord debacle and... I'm hoping this won't actually come to the actual Neopets and stay separate, but tragic they lent out all they had left to such a thing. Also NFT is such a trash method so yeah unless they fix this I might actually be quitting...again lol.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 8, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> Yikes, yeah I read about that now and the Discord debacle and...


Wait... what debacle??


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Oct 9, 2021)

StarlitGlitch said:


> Well at the bottom there was a disclaimer about none of it possible happening.
> 
> Yeah I joined 18 years ago (my neopets are adults now lol) so that's around 3/4s of my life :/


I missed that so I do apologize.  Thank you


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2021)

StarlitGlitch said:


> Wait... what debacle??


A Metaverse Discord related to the NFT people (not maintained by actual TNT) let people post an LGBTQ+ slur and one of the staff there gave a snarky reply. You can read it on JN's twitter if you're interested.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2021)

Jellyneo.net | Neopets Help, Neopets Guides, and Neopets News!
		


boi just boi how troll can the metaverse people get???


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 11, 2021)

I still can't believe this group is officially endorsed by TNT??? Did I get that right?????


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Oct 11, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> Jellyneo.net | Neopets Help, Neopets Guides, and Neopets News!
> 
> 
> 
> boi just boi how troll can the metaverse people get???


It's completely ridiculous and insulting.  And people in the comments 'they were just trying to educate,' is even more insulting.  You don't educate people with a hateful and spiteful meme.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2021

the 'no one has forced an NFT on you' is just so ignorant and I'm tired of hearing it.  YES, you ARE forcing NFTs on us, those who have supported the site for 20+ years!


----------



## Miss Misty (Oct 11, 2021)

StarlitGlitch said:


> I still can't believe this group is officially endorsed by TNT??? Did I get that right?????


Yep. The Metaverse is intended to be separate from TNT and Neopets.com proper, but this is a pretty textbook case of why the idea of 'letting a group we have no control over use our assets and reputation to sell their own - again - separate product' is a bad idea.

They had the ez money printer in hand with the NC pet slots and the NC unconverter that were in the works and all they had to do was fire 'er up, but then they pivoted to... this.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2021)

Oh boi, metaverse at it again. I suggest y'all keeping up with JN for a good tragedy about this. I assume they can't pull out of it at this stage but it's just so damn bad by dn/js at this point...


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 13, 2021)

It has been *0* days since metaverse shenanigans.


----------



## Merielle (Oct 13, 2021)

I haven't played Neopets since I was little, but was recently pleasantly surprised to hear that the site was still up and running, and then... _well._  I've been following along with Jellyneo's coverage of the news, and uh, I don't believe I'll be making any sort of return to Neopia any time soon.  I did enjoy "minting" a free NFTopet on Jellyneo, though.


Spoiler: here she is



I don't remember this species so I'm guessing it's a (relatively?) newer one, but I quite like her.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2021)

^It's a Vandagyre, it was released before 2016 at least I think.

Yeah I don't think I'm gonna freeze again as a first thing but defo not supporting them with more nc/premium as is. I mean it's not that TNT themselves are getting the money anyway...


----------



## Miss Misty (Oct 13, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> Oh boi, metaverse at it again. I suggest y'all keeping up with JN for a good tragedy about this. I assume they can't pull out of it at this stage but it's just so damn bad by dn/js at this point...


What? 4channer is evolving!
4channer has evolved into CRYPTOBRO!


----------



## neoratz (Oct 13, 2021)

what's going on with neopets right now is just sad lol. i can't believe jumpstart would work with such an unprofessional company and my skin crawled when i saw this tweet from neopets metaverse


Spoiler: big image










"you don't like NFTs? surely you are just dumb and do not understand them"

this is not a good sign for neopets' future i feel like this is sending the message they 1. do not care about the brand/players 2. do not understand why neopets is loved or 3. have no idea who they want to make this game for (especially with how it's always been a family friendly thing)



StarlitGlitch said:


> But as one of my favorite Neopets tumblrs jokingly pointed out, yeah NFTs are bad but imagine a world where they're not and you could own DeadChia.jpg


THATS MY IRL FRIEND jean korbatslabs :D small world......


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Oct 13, 2021)

StarlitGlitch said:


> It has been *0* days since metaverse shenanigans.


I'm afraid to ask, but what have they done this time?


----------



## Miss Misty (Oct 13, 2021)

DragonAceSg7 said:


> I'm afraid to ask, but what have they done this time?


A mod of the metaverse discord doxxed someone.


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Oct 13, 2021)

WOW... ick... this is so depressing to watch Neopets just be destroyed like this.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 13, 2021)

neoratz said:


> THATS MY IRL FRIEND jean korbatslabs :D small world......


Oh my gosh that's so cool! I think they're one of the main Neopets tumblrs.



DragonAceSg7 said:


> I'm afraid to ask, but what have they done this time?


You can read the details here: https://www.jellyneo.net/ but basically one of the mods tried doxxing someone in the chat and even thought the group apologized and said they'd remove her she's still in the group and on the team so nothing changed. :/

EDIT: why did my computer not load messages from 3 hours ago? lol


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Oct 13, 2021)

and the drama continues as they're caught using Dress to Impress for making their 'NFTS'...
(4) Dan Olson Pumpkin Emoji on Twitter: ""they didn’t even use their own site to generate the neopet images. They used images from a neopets dressup fansite, Dress to Impress. Then, when they were caught due to a glitched image unique to the site, they replaced the giveaway image silently." https://t.co/lZPc3yVzFS" / Twitter


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2021)

Yeah that was pretty obvious they did they basically altered the colours and stuff, big sigh...

Oh well on another note I got in with a comic into NT 6 more entries til the 10th entry avatar...

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2021

Also yeah they removed those staffs from the team, I think JN posted an update on those two.


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Oct 16, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> Yeah that was pretty obvious they did they basically altered the colours and stuff, big sigh...
> 
> Oh well on another note I got in with a comic into NT 6 more entries til the 10th entry avatar...
> 
> ...


congrats on the NT entry!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2021)

thank you!  I've two more to send in but since you can only send in one at once it takes time with stuff being bi/tri-weekly. I could give one of my partners with the collab entries the entry for him to submit but, yeah takes time regardless


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 17, 2021)

That's great! Have you been able to get in on the first try each time?

In middle school I wrote a story that got in and a quote from it was on the front page. I told my parents and my mom shared it with her side of the family. Truly my 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2021)

StarlitGlitch said:


> That's great! Have you been able to get in on the first try each time?
> 
> In middle school I wrote a story that got in and a quote from it was on the front page. I told my parents and my mom shared it with her side of the family. Truly my 15 minutes of fame.


No, definitely not, a couple of them took a few mostly cause they have more or less unofficial issues of it that didn't fir my theme or such ETC.

That's cool, I remember writing a poem for the poetry gallery in high school and got in lmao.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 23, 2021)

H-has everyone seen the latest winner of the beauty contest?? I was just alerted to this by tumblr




If you haven't, please look at it on the news page. Not only is it a Xweetok butt proclaiming "No NFTS", it is a_ twerking_ Xweetok butt proclaiming "No NFTs"_ GIF_.



			Neopets - Loading site...


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Oct 25, 2021)

That is wonderful!  Thank you I'd not seen that yet.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2021)

I've seen it and I like it, but if that's gonna you need to do anti-nft art or just be popular eh... i mean do an anti-nft contest


----------

